# Arraylist füllen



## madara92 (29. Aug 2011)

Hallo
Ich versuche gerade ein Kartenspiel zu programmieren, und für die Decks der Spieler benutze ich ein Arraylist, nun wollte ich eine Methode erstellen, die dieses Arraylist füllt. Aber iwie bleibt sie leer.

```
public  ArrayList<JButton> fill()
	{      
            deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte1());
            deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte1());
			deck.add(k.Karte4());
			deck.add(k.Karte4());
			deck.add(k.Karte4());
			
	return deck;
	}
```


----------



## Steven Hachel (29. Aug 2011)

```
private List<Object> buildCardList() {
    List<Object> cardList = new ArrayList<Object>();
    cardList.add(new Card(1));
    cardList.add(new Card(2));
    ....
    return cardList;
}
```

...oder habe ich die Frage nicht verstanden?


viele Grüße


----------



## nillehammer (30. Aug 2011)

Steven hat's schon beantwortet. Ich würde bei seinem Code nur noch folgende Verbesserung vorschlagen:

```
private List<Card> buildCardList() {
    final List<Card> cardList = new ArrayList<Card>();
    cardList.add(new Card(1));
    cardList.add(new Card(2));
    ....
    return cardList;
}
```


----------

